# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > FlashForge Forum >  Securing glass to bed without binder clips?

## zoboomafoo

I just cut a glass for my CTC 3D printer and it was wondering if anyone had a way to secure the secure the glass to the bed. I have binder clips on right now but ti takes away from my print space and i have already had the print head crash into one. I was thinking of unseeing thin silicone pads like found under some electrics to prevent them from moving around. Any ideas?

----------


## curious aardvark

I currently use thin strips of kapton tape at the corners. 
Works really well. 
At some point I'll sort out some kind of magnetic atachment system. But tape the corners with kapton works really well. 

That said I use blue tape on my bed, so the kapton doesn't interfere with the prints. 

Bulldog clips just get knocked off.

----------


## zoboomafoo

> I currently use thin strips of kapton tape at the corners. 
> Works really well. 
> At some point I'll sort out some kind of magnetic atachment system. But tape the corners with kapton works really well. 
> 
> That said I use blue tape on my bed, so the kapton doesn't interfere with the prints. 
> 
> Bulldog clips just get knocked off.


Hmmm I will try the tape as a short term solution but i like the magnet idea. next time at home i will take the bed off and see what that would take. I ordered some 1.5mm rubber feet so i will see how that works out, the heat should still make it to the glass. the only thing i'm worried about with that is the glass sagging in the center. Then again i could just put another foot in the center.

----------


## Ghosty

see my post on the subject,

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.php?10815-swapping-to-glass-bed


 i have totally removed the alu bed, and placed the glass directly ontop of the heated mat, using the corner clips from here 

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:278540

and now i have a removable glass bed, need to get some more glass cut, then hot swappable beds  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## zoboomafoo

> see my post on the subject,
> 
> http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.php?10815-swapping-to-glass-bed
> 
> 
>  i have totally removed the alu bed, and placed the glass directly ontop of the heated mat, using the corner clips from here 
> 
> http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:278540
> 
> and now i have a removable glass bed, need to get some more glass cut, then hot swappable beds


Wow i think i will do that, thanks!

----------


## rhelsing

I printed d clips from Thingiverse that were made for the Flashforge and they work very well. They stay out of the way of the print heads also.

----------


## MakersomeGuy

Yeah the corner bracts are the way to go. I've designed some new ones that are a little wider and have a little tighter tolerances and hold the plate a little more secure as a result that I will be uploading to Thiniverse in the next day or two. I'll post the link when I do.

----------


## rhelsing

> Yeah the corner bracts are the way to go. I've designed some new ones that are a little wider and have a little tighter tolerances and hold the plate a little more secure as a result that I will be uploading to Thiniverse in the next day or two. I'll post the link when I do.


Excellent - I just broke one today.

----------


## MakersomeGuy

I just uploaded the newly designed Corner Brackets to Thingiverse. They have worked really well for me so far. They are the same ones that come with the kits on my website....

http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:715545

----------


## curious aardvark

Hmm wonder if they'll work with my aluminium plate, that's inly 3mm
Can't hurt to try as I can get as many alu plates made as I like. I can always reduce the vertical height of the clips by 2 mm.

----------


## MakersomeGuy

I just measured mine with my micrometer and it looks like they sit just a hair under 4 mm over the aluminum bed so they may stick up over your 3 mm plates a tad.

----------


## curious aardvark

that's what sanding tools are for :-)

----------


## Ghosty

or the z height adjustment on makerware  :Big Grin:

----------

